# hand taping



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Seems all of you guys tape with the machines. Iam a hanger but do some taping once in awhile. I am always trying to better myself. that's how I learned was just being around tapers for yrs and paying attention to the technics.anyway I would like to hear some tips and tricks from the hand tapers.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I always try and keep clean Knifes and lubricate after everyday makes fot fast cleaning and smooth run off 
Also try put a homax banjo or whatever brand is best in the states it is alot faster than hand taping real easy to get used to using and only cost about $50


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Hand taping is pretty straight forward there are many ways to do it. The main problem with it is obviously speed, but besides that its boring as hell. Flats and butts are 1 thing but taping inside angles straight up by hand is as lame as it gets if you ask me. I hate it so much. If you just do a small amount of taping there are many inexpensive options out there to speed this part up considerably. As for the coating you can have all the fancy machines you want, If you can't put mud on the wall by hand machines wont help you as a LOT of our job especially sanding, is done by hand and not machines. Even the guys using Festool power sanders still have to go over their work BY HAND.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to work with a guy who hand taped everything. He was amazingly fast and clean. Rarely a speck of mud on either him or the floors. On his internal angles, he would stick a little 2" lambswool roller in his mud bucket and roll the mud into the angles. Then set his tape over the mud and wipe it. It seems like that would be a messy system. But he had it dialed in. He could tape 150-200 sheets in a day with that method by himself. All the other finishers tended to step up their game and tried to stop slopping mud everywhere after working around him. Now he is long gone and the guys are back to slopping mud everywhere.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> I used to work with a guy who hand taped everything. He was amazingly fast and clean. Rarely a speck of mud on either him or the floors. On his internal angles, he would stick a little 2" lambswool roller in his mud bucket and roll the mud into the angles. Then set his tape over the mud and wipe it. It seems like that would be a messy system. But he had it dialed in. He could tape 150-200 sheets in a day with that method by himself. All the other finishers tended to step up their game and tried to stop slopping mud everywhere after working around him. Now he is long gone and the guys are back to slopping mud everywhere.


Moore guys need to do this.....


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats still the way I do houses for the most part , roller is surprizingly quick and if you mix the mud just right you can also coat with it too. as far as getting mud all over the place, as my uncle and father used to put it... we arent happy with guys taking the material home on their clothes because thats stealing.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

If I didn't have the machines I owned and just did a little bit of taping I think a lamb roller is the best $20 spent. A lamb roller will more than triple the speed applying mud in the corner as opposed to doing it with a knife and pan. Someone made a good video of this pretty sure it was Gazman. Using the lamb roller as a corner roller then flushing. Looks like a good setup for a guy doing a small amount of taping. As it could be used to coat angles as well. That setup along with a Hawk and trowel a few knifes, mixing drill and paddle will get a guy through a shack or 2 no problem with out spending money on machines.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Gazman uses even a cheaper tool-dunny brush and it's amazing how fast it is


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

keke said:


> Gazman uses even a cheaper tool-dunny brush and it's amazing how fast it is



Link to the video, or it didnt happen


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

What size knives do you use on the seams and buts? I always thought your last coat on the seams was a 12". The company I just started with the.taper does a tape coat than a 10" and that's it, doesn't seem right especially we do all stand ups
I think this should be in the taping section but don't know how to move it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Pytlik said:


> Link to the video, or it didnt happen


It happened. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_FXX8ZF4Qc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY4bTjfvjss


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

What is that that you use to apply the mud gaz? That's pretty fast I want to try it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

One of these with a bit of electrical conduit for a handle.

http://www.sabco.com.au/index.php/p...-scrubs/bottle-vase-brushes/172-bottle-vase-b


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

The tube beed is faster...if speed is what your looking for


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

We tape and bed with a 6" then second coat with a 8" then top with a 10" for recessed joints and for butt joints we do 8" 10" 12" or double that again for bad ones and cover 20" to 24"


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> What is that that you use to apply the mud gaz? That's pretty fast I want to try it!


This is more like what I have seen used. Actually quite fast. http://www.all-wall.com/Marshalltown-5-Corner-Roller.html
If you are stringing tape by yourself with a bazooka and getting quite a bit of tape rolled out in front of you, you can use one of these to refresh the mud a little before glazing, too.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

scottktmrider said:


> What size knives do you use on the seams and buts? I always thought your last coat on the seams was a 12". The company I just started with the.taper does a tape coat than a 10" and that's it, doesn't seem right especially we do all stand ups
> I think this should be in the taping section but don't know how to move it


I think a 12 knife/trowel should be used for finial on seams. I actually prefer my 14'' trowel for finial on flats and beads. Using just a 10 knife after the tape coat and calling it done especially on stand ups is just phucked if you ask me unless its a parkade or something.


----------

